# Home cooking is a success!



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I made 2 batches of home cooked food for Bailey & Sophie Thursday and it has been a hit! My two have never been ones to eat when their food is put down and a lot of times I would have to throw out what they had been given because it sat out too long. Well those days are gone because they are eating the home cooking like champs! It was so easy and makes me feel so good that they are getting good healthy food. Bailey would never eat veggies but there are veggies in the food and she eats it up. I just wanted to share my experience for anyone else who may be thinking of home cooking for their fluffs. It's going to save me tons of money too because I'm not throwing out food anymore


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you!!!! I'm glad the girls like their new food.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jennifer what did you make them?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wohoo!!  So glad it's working well for you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is great!!! So glad they love their food!!!:chili:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: That's great. Glad the girls are finally enjoying their meals. Boo & Hannah eat their kibble like it's a 5 star steak dinner. I can't imagine how they'd react if I started homecooking for them. Might be scary to watch.:w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah! Jennifer! And I bet it will really help little Sophia's hypoglycemia too! Isn't it a great feeling when they are so excited for thier food and just gobble it up!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jenniferhope423 said:


> I made 2 batches of home cooked food for Bailey & Sophie Thursday and it has been a hit! My two have never been ones to eat when their food is put down and a lot of times I would have to throw out what they had been given because it sat out too long. Well those days are gone because they are eating the home cooking like champs! It was so easy and makes me feel so good that they are getting good healthy food. Bailey would never eat veggies but there are veggies in the food and she eats it up. I just wanted to share my experience for anyone else who may be thinking of home cooking for their fluffs. It's going to save me tons of money too because I'm not throwing out food anymore


Jennifer - I'm right there with you.:thumbsup: Had the same thing with Tyler.Tyler wasn't eating and I was throwing out meals. I've been home cooking probably for about the last 6 weeks or so and he downs every meal with delight. And it smells so good unlike his canned food. I revolve chicken and meat proteins, make chicken liver as the organ meat once a week (a lot easier to deal with than beef liver), use coconut and sesame oil, (my DS is allergic to fish so have to watch out there), use AE herbal multi vitamin, calcium and enzyme probiotic supplements and he gets lots of veggies. He'll go for his annual physical (his second LOL) in October so it will be interesting to see how he's doing. So glad it's working out for Bailey and Sophie:chili:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Sue,

How much calcium and which brand do you give daily?

Iris


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

waggybaby said:


> Sue,
> 
> How much calcium and which brand do you give daily?
> 
> Iris


I use Animal Essentials Natural Calcium (it has Magnesium in it as well as other minerals) and go with the measured recommendations they have on the jar which is 1tsp per one pound of food. Tyler gets about 2 to 3oz. of food twice a day, so that's about 1/8 of a tsp in each meal. I also started with less at the beginning for adjustment. I often make fresh food every day, not big batches. I had been part of the AE webinar and got info about what their products are and they will also talk to you on the phone about amounts, etc. Tyler's end products, if you catch my drift, are perfect and don't smell and he's as regular as clockwork


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki and Keiko don't have smelly poop either, no gas, no tummy issues. 

It's amazing how well they do on home cooking, or a good quality freeze-dried or pre-mix.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Isn't a wonderful feeling when the pups eat all their food that we prepared with gusto? I don't homecook i use the Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-bowl for their evening meals and they get so excited, once they are finished the Acana Pacifica that i feed them in the mornings they will get their Dr. Harvey's for both meals. I love watching how excited they get and how they eat their food with gusto.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Jennifer what did you make them?


I used some of the recipes that I found here on SM and modified them a bit. I made two different batches one with ground turkey and one with salmon and used baby bok choy, sweet potato, green beans, and carrots (not all in one batch). I add cottage cheese to their morning meal after I heat it up. Then they get vitamins added in.



pammy4501 said:


> Yeah! Jennifer! And I bet it will really help little Sophia's hypoglycemia too! Isn't it a great feeling when they are so excited for thier food and just gobble it up!!


Yes I am counting on the fact that Sophie is eating so good, that she won't have any more problems with the hypoglycemia. It makes me so happy when I see them eating their food and really enjoying it 



mysugarbears said:


> Isn't a wonderful feeling when the pups eat all their food that we prepared with gusto? I don't homecook i use the Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-bowl for their evening meals and they get so excited, once they are finished the Acana Pacifica that i feed them in the mornings they will get their Dr. Harvey's for both meals. I love watching how excited they get and how they eat their food with gusto.


YES!!!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

that's great  i admire anyone who homecooks! i would love to try but i'm to intimidated and i feel i'd mess up their nutrition  hopefully one day i'll dare to give it a try


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I use Animal Essentials Natural Calcium (it has Magnesium in it as well as other minerals) and go with the measured recommendations they have on the jar which is 1tsp per one pound of food. Tyler gets about 2 to 3oz. of food twice a day, so that's about 1/8 of a tsp in each meal. I also started with less at the beginning for adjustment. I often make fresh food every day, not big batches. I had been part of the AE webinar and got info about what their products are and they will also talk to you on the phone about amounts, etc. Tyler's end products, if you catch my drift, are perfect and don't smell and he's as regular as clockwork


Thanks Sue, I have the AE calcium in the house but I cook daily and I wasn't sure how much to use in small amounts.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Home cooking is great! I did it for years in HUGE batches propotioned out and frozen. 

Just a word of caution tho - I never thought of the hormones in most of the chicken that's in stores, and Star grew to twice his expected size of 6#. So next time I'll be buying hormone free chicken for the next fluff that comes into my life.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Starsmom said:


> Home cooking is great! I did it for years in HUGE batches propotioned out and frozen.
> 
> Just a word of caution tho - I never thought of the hormones in most of the chicken that's in stores, and Star grew to twice his expected size of 6#. So next time I'll be buying hormone free chicken for the next fluff that comes into my life.


Where can I find hormone free chicken?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Check with the butcher in the market where you shop - some big chain food stores carry it along with the less expensive chicken - it will say hormone free on the package, and then there's WHOLE FOODS.

Take a look at this: http://www.wdcusick.com/Maltese.html


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Where can I find hormone free chicken?


would you believe it? WalMart has it!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

​


Starsmom said:


> Take a look at this: What to feed a Maltese


hey Starsmom, I notice Mr. Cusick recommends avocado but that's on the list of toxic foods? Do you use it?

Would love to know We eat lots of it, and Ive been keeping it away from my fluff.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for that link to "What to Feed A Maltese". I read through it all and found it very exciting. I ordered the book and can't WAIT to read it and, hopefully, put away all my fears of trying to do this cooking myself (and making it nutritionally "right").

THANKS!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm going to look for the hormone free chicken when I go to Walmart!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dogwriter said:


> ​
> hey Starsmom, I notice Mr. Cusick recommends avocado but that's on the list of toxic foods? Do you use it?
> 
> Would love to know We eat lots of it, and Ive been keeping it away from my fluff.


I've read that the pit of the avocado is toxic. I think some people feed some to their dogs but I've been afraid to because of that.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogwriter said:


> hey Starsmom, I notice Mr. Cusick recommends avocado but that's on the list of toxic foods? Do you use it?
> 
> Would love to know We eat lots of it, and Ive been keeping it away from my fluff.





Snowbody said:


> I've read that the pit of the avocado is toxic. I think some people feed some to their dogs but I've been afraid to because of that.


I didn't feed Star avocado - didn't enter my mind to - but he got parsley, sweet potatoes, zucchini, summer squash (yellow), carrots, broccoli, all chopped and blended into the brown rice, chicken, beef mix.

I believe Sue is correct - it's the pit that is toxic since there is grain free dog food who's base is avocado - AvoDerm is the name.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- exactly the same with Lacie and Tilly. Lacie loves raw, but it made Tilly sick. Neither would eat kibble -- any kind at all. Tilly loved Wellness but the protein was too high for her kidneys, etc., etc., etc. But they both love my home cooked meals and gobble it up. They also like Dr. Harveys so if I'm in a bind and don't have time to get fresh veggies (which I prefer to use), then I have this on hand as a stand-by.

I agree that it's saved me money because I'm not constantly buying something to try that I just end up throwing out anyway because they won't or can't eat it.

I'm so glad that Bailey and Sophia are the same way. 

I don't think a lot of people (except of course those of us here on SM) realize how sensitive our little fluff's tummies are.


----------

